# model.de und Stylished.com



## stro-mer (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

komm ich doch heute von meiner Dienstreise zurück und finde zwei nette Briefe in der Post.
Jeweils eine Rechnug von Model.de und eine von stylished.com
Rechnungsbetrag 60,-€ bzw. 34,50 €.
Auf beiden Seiten hat sich angeblich meine Tochter (15) angemeldet.
Nachdem sich meine Frau im November angeblich bei Outlets.de registriert haben soll, hatten wir lang und breit über das Thema gesprochen :wall:

Wie gut das es dieses Forum gibt sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich platzen ...............

(...)
Wenn ich allerdings model.de aufrufe springt mich gleich ein riesen Button mit Kostenhinweis an.
Im Netz habe ich allerdings hinweise darauf gefunden das beim zweiten Aufruf "plötzlich" der Kostenhinweis vorhanden ist !?

Hat jemand infos zu dem Thema ? und kann mir bestätigen das es sich bei model.de ebenfalls um Abzocke handelt und ich einfach nur das übliche machen muss :unbekannt:

Vieln Dank erstmal
Grüße
stromer


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*



stro-mer schrieb:


> So weit so gut stylished.com ist eine Abzocke da steht nichts von Kosten.
> Wenn ich allerdings model.de aufrufe springt mich gleich ein riesen Button mit Kostenhinweis an.
> Im Netz habe ich allerdings hinweise darauf gefunden das beim zweiten Aufruf "plötzlich" der Kostenhinweis vorhanden ist !?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Der Weg zurück auf die ursprüngliche Landingpage ist fast nie rekonstruierbar, was aber auch nicht wichtig bzw.  relevant  ist.
Der Anbieter muß beweisen, ob und  dass der Preis gut  sichtbar war.  Auf diesen Clinch lassen die sich nie vor Gericht ein.


----------



## stro-mer (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Hallo webwatcher,

ich gehe davon aus das genau das zutrifft was in Deinem Link steht.
Wer weiß wie die Person die Seite gefunden hat ! Vermutlich über Werbung
Dann sollte der Kostenhinweis gefehlt haben so wie in Deinem Link beschrieben.

Hat den sonst schon jemand Bekanntschaft mit diesen Seiten gemacht ?

Ansonsten sprecht mit euren Töchtern drüber !!!!!

Grüße
stromer


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*



stro-mer schrieb:


> Wer weiß wie die Person die Seite gefunden hat ! Vermutlich über Werbung


Nahezu  alle User  sind entweder über Spam oder Werbung auf solche Seiten gelangt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Aboverträge mit Minderjährigen sind "schwebend unwirksam" und können bei Kenntnisnahme durch die Erziehungsberechtigten jederzeit für nichtig erklärt werden.
Der oft von den Anbietern gehörte Einwand mit dem sog. "Taschengeldparagraphen" 110 BGB greift nicht bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen.


----------



## Dalina (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Das steht in den AGB von model.de



> *6. Kosten für das Model*
> 
> Die Aufrechterhaltung des Profils kostet pro Monat € 5,00 inkl. Umsatzsteuer (60 Euro pro Jahr). Die Kosten fallen unabhängig von einer tatsächlichen Nutzung der Plattform durch das Model an


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Und? was willst du uns damit sagen?  Kostenangabe tief in den AGB versteckt 
sind gemäß mehrerer  Urteile nichtig


----------



## Dalina (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*



> Kostenangabe tief in den AGB versteckt
> sind gemäß mehrerer Urteile nichtig


 
Das meinte ich damit. Auf der Startseite stehen keine Kosten


----------



## stro-mer (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Hallo Dalina,

das hatten wir aber schon mit den AGB. Es reicht wohl nicht aus wenn die Kosten in den AGB aufgeführt sind.
Der Kostenhinweiß muss klar und deutlich beim Anmelden erscheinen.

Korrigiert mich bitte sollte das nicht richtig sein.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*



stro-mer schrieb:


> Der Kostenhinweis muss klar und deutlich beim Anmelden erscheinen.



Ja.


----------



## stro-mer (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Sorry Dalina,

Du meintest das gleiche !  

aber ist schon irgendwie nervig, diese ständigen Fallen im Netz.
Es wird immer schlimmer !

Scheint sich extrem zu lohnen dieser Mist
Ich glaube man muss viel mehr drüber reden ich meine Freunde und Bekannte, 
damit ja keiner bezahlt.

Grüße
stromer


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 April 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Heute in ZDF-Reporter


> Ausgenutzte Träume
> 
> Bejubelt auf dem Laufsteg, gehätschelt bei Shootings - Fotomodel ist der Traumberuf für viele junge Mädchen. Doch Vorsicht! In der Schein-Welt von Glitzer und Glamour treiben sich immer mehr Geschäftemacher rum, die nur eines im Sinn haben: Abzocken.


----------



## hellokitty232 (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

Hallo habe auch vor paar tage eine mahnung von stylished bekommen habe zuerst gar nicht gewusst worum es sich handelt erst wenn ich mir die seite in internet wieder angeschaut habe...... ich habe mir die seite vor 9 monate angeschaut und leider mit meine Name und adresse registriert und jetzt bekomme ich schon mahnung ich finde es ein abzocker!!! werde mal zum konsumentenschutz gehen und mal schauen was sich tut weil ich finde es nicht korekt dass man sowas zahlen muss obwohl ich mir die seite nur aus jegendeine werbung angeschaut und registriert habe zu heutige tag muss man sich eigentlich fast überall registrieren wenn wir uns mal ne seite anschauen möchten oder? aber werde es bestimmt nie wieder machen mit echte name und adresse weil es gibt so viele abzocker!!!!!! hat noch jemand erfahrung mit stylished??? bitte um antworten danke


----------



## Hippo (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: model.de und Stylished.com*

hellokitty, mach Dir doch mal die Mühe diesen Thread ganz zu lesen. Ich denke Du wirst selbst in diesem kurzen Thread Antworten finden.
Für lange Winterabende ist dann >> dieser Thread << zu empfehlen. Da mußt Du nur vor Deinem geistigen Auge "flirtfever" gegen Stylisch" auswechseln.
Aber erstmal - cool bleiben und zurücklehnen.
Wenn die meinen daß der Vertrag rechtens ist werden sie schon klagen.
Bis es aber soweit ist wirst Du bereits in der Kartei für Seniorenmodels 80+ verzeichnet sein.
Soll heißen - archiviere das was kommt und laß Dich ansonsten da wo selten die Sonne hinscheint.


----------

